
Show HN: Px - A tiny 2D canvas framework for puzzle games - stillwwater
https://github.com/stillwwater/Px
======
JansjoFromIkea
Cool stuff! It reminds me a bit of puzzlescript, although the codebase looks a
lot more capable of expansion (tried fixing an issue on Puzzlescript's UI once
and... man I found it very hard to read anyway).

Considering the simplicity of the games, making a UI for building the games
seems like it'd be pretty easy, do you have any plans for that?

~~~
stillwwater
Thanks! I'm new to HN and I totally missed your comment. The idea really was
to keep the codebase as small and easy to read as possible so it could be
modified as needed for more complex games. Definitely took inspiration from
puzzlescript, but yeah their codebase is massively complicated.

The level editor right now is really lacking, a nicer UI would indeed be
pretty easy to do. I'll look into improving it, or if people want to
contribute that would be cool too.

